# Hunting Stickshot



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Hi folks; I've just been talking with Marcus Snr, and playing a little with the stickshot. Do any of the hunters here like stickshots? I'm not very accurate with it yet, but I'm going to be putting in some practice, and I'd like to see others trying too. I won't hunt with one until I can get similar results with the set up I have now, but I'd like to see others trying themselves.
Good luck!

WhipcrackIcompletelymissedthatbunny.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I cant use one, i put my shed widow out ha ha


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i'm actualy pretty good with one but i seem to get a nasty handslap with everyone i'v shot lol - john


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

i cant shoot em either


----------



## gramps (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi guys i made a stickshot today, iv found that if theres a curve within the frame pointing away you there shouldmlnt be handslap, as i say this is just my experience, heres a stick shooter iv made my little cuzen using innertube,

Its not that bad tbf


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Looks good, Gramps. For you guys getting hand-slaps, just angle the shooter forward, that should do it.


----------

